# passage advice Oregon/Hawaii/S. Pacific/Japan/back to Oregon 2026 or 2027



## VJT

This is a loop that I'm curious about. I have no experience cruising (that's where the 5ish year plans come in) so forgive me if my ignorance of the subject is annoying. 

My questions:

Do you or anybody you know of have experience sailing this wide loop of the Pacific or any parts of it?
Is it possible to do this loop without leaving one's boat in a foreign port to wait for proper/safer seasonal conditions?
How much time would one want to plan for a trip like this?
What are your recommended resources for planning?
What are some good routes, that you are aware of, to make a trip like this?

Thank you in advance for your input and advice.

Vineet


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hi Vineet,

Great idea 

First thing you want are whats called Pilot Charts. Each chart is for a month of the year in the ocean you intend to be. it gives you information on what directtion the wind blows, strength, chance of storms etc
These are normally free so dont pay for them!
But I can't find the NOAA ones in .KAP format I normally download.

But heres another: Pilot Charts (opencpn.org)
OpenCpn is a charting packages thats free and works well on laptop. Doneload that, then the .7-zip.org de-compressor and view the pilot charts in OpenCpn.

Or use this website, but its not a plotter. its wiggles around like a kids toy DeepZoom - Trips on the water 


Next, is to find a (second hand) copy of Jimmy Cornell's World Cruising Routes. Nautical Charts & Books :: Jimmy Cornell Books :: World Cruising Routes: 9th edition - paracay.com Wholesale Books 
Its _robustly_ expensive!!! So finding an old edition for free in a book-swap or your sailing club etc is the way to go.
I dont have my copy with me as Im off the boat... but each route has its own section. Reading the Pacific section will give you the idea if you need to do Japan first or last. 




Attached is in the wrong ocean, and for May but it gives you the idea.


----------



## VJT

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Hi Vineet,
> 
> Great idea
> 
> First thing you want are whats called Pilot Charts. Each chart is for a month of the year in the ocean you intend to be. it gives you information on what directtion the wind blows, strength, chance of storms etc
> These are normally free so dont pay for them!
> But I can't find the NOAA ones in .KAP format I normally download.
> 
> But heres another: Pilot Charts (opencpn.org)
> OpenCpn is a charting packages thats free and works well on laptop. Doneload that, then the .7-zip.org de-compressor and view the pilot charts in OpenCpn.
> 
> Or use this website, but its not a plotter. its wiggles around like a kids toy DeepZoom - Trips on the water
> 
> 
> Next, is to find a (second hand) copy of Jimmy Cornell's World Cruising Routes. Nautical Charts & Books :: Jimmy Cornell Books :: World Cruising Routes: 9th edition - paracay.com Wholesale Books
> Its _robustly_ expensive!!! So finding an old edition for free in a book-swap or your sailing club etc is the way to go.
> I dont have my copy with me as Im off the boat... but each route has its own section. Reading the Pacific section will give you the idea if you need to do Japan first or last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached is in the wrong ocean, and for May but it gives you the idea.


----------



## VJT

Thank you MorkofSeaLife. I will look into all of that.


----------

